# ESS - Essential Metals



## happytown (19 August 2009)

currently in a trading halt, pending the release of results from the recent 26 hole, 2,500m RC drilling program at the Lignum Dam Gold Project

recent RAB drilling results incl 4m @ 3.13 g/t from 16m; 4m @ 3.63 g/t from 44m; 8m at 4.19 g/t from 60m; 8m at 2.43 g/t from 44m; 5m @ 2.14g/t from 41m; 3m @ 2.82 g/t from 37m; 12m @ 6.65 g/t from 48m

the recent RC drilling was testing depths below those of the RAB drilling program

recent placement raised $1.15M, for total cash of $2.47M

approx 220M shares
11.85M options
sp .034
MC $7.9M

also has 75% interest in manganese (Mt Chester)
55% nickel (Golden Ridge); 40% to 20% nickel Acra jv (with xstrata)

cheers 

another quality post brought to you by happytown inc


----------



## happytown (20 August 2009)

ann out this morning results from RC drilling, 6 holes only, 5 of which "exhibit strong gold mineralisation"

results from the 5 holes as follows



> 11m @ 5.63 g/t from 40m including 4m @ 13.37 g/t
> 10m @ 5.72 g/t from 34m including 7m @ 7.08 g/t
> 19m @ 5.56 g/t from 52m including 7m @ 12.53 g/t
> 8m @ 3.94 g/t from 44m including 4m @ 5.52 g/t
> 13m @ 1.99 g/t from 76m



sp currently up approx 30% on good volume

for alerts to upcoming drill results and resource upgrades, see https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16061

cheers 

another quality post brought to you by happytown inc


----------



## Sean K (21 August 2009)

Looks like it might be a good discovery.

Unlike that clown in NT.

Early days though.


20 August 2009 
Western Australia 6872

ASX/MEDIA ANNOUNCEMENT

*OUTSTANDING INITIAL GOLD DRILLING RESULTS FROM LIGNUM DAM*

Recently completed reverse circulation drilling has returned gold intercepts that include:

• LDRC015: 11m at 5.63g/t from 40m including 4m at 13.37g/t
• LDRC020: 10m at 5.72g/t from 34m including 7m at 7.08g/t
• LDRC021: 19m at 5.56g/t from 52m including 7m at 12.53g/t
• LDRC022: 8m at 3.94g/t from 44m including 4m at 5.52g/t
• LDRC022: 13m at 1.99g/t from 76m


----------



## Sean K (21 August 2009)

I'd like to add that I think the ASIC is right on their game at the moment.

Yesterday, the stock went from 3.5 ish to 6.5 ish and they didn't get a please explain.

Today's drill results were not available to the public until today, of course!

 

PIO,

Please Explain!


----------



## derty (21 August 2009)

The announcement was released yesterday kennas, prior to market open, hence the volume and rise in share price, and as it was market activity as a result of an announcement there was no speeding ticket.


----------



## Sean K (21 August 2009)

derty said:


> The announcement was released yesterday kennas, prior to market open, hence the volume and rise in share price, and as it was market activity as a result of an announcement there was no speeding ticket.



Ah, OK. I'm getting my days mixed up as I'm a day behind here. Stupid date line. 

Are the results really that good?


----------



## derty (21 August 2009)

With the caveat that I am reasonably close to the action here;

Yes the results are significant, the RC test shows that there is a bedrock component to the gold mineralisation defined in the previous RAB programs. The downhole thickness and grades are extremely encouraging. 

The Lignum Dam project is a new discovery as a result of a follow up on a historic soil auger anomaly. The gold is hosted in granodiorite which is an unusual host for the WA goldfields. Interestingly Lignum Dam is 15km to the NW of the Golden Cities open cuts owned and operated by Nortons. The Golden Cities mineralisation is also hosted in granodiorite and has yielded about 1M oz Au. 

Early days, but an encouraging start and may be the first significant green fields gold discovery in the local Kalgoorlie area in quite a while.


----------



## springhill (12 July 2012)

*Pioneer Resources - RELOADED! *
No, seriously that's what it says in their company presentation.

Current share price 2.0 cents
Shares on issue 510.4 million
Unlisted options 21.0 million
12-month range 1.4 –3.8 cents
Cash $6.5 million
Cash receivables $3.5 million
Market capitalisation $10.2 million

*Board*
*Craig McGown –Chairman*
An investment banker with over 35 years’ experience consulting to companies in Australia and internationally, particularly in the natural resources sector.
The former Chairman of DJ Carmichael and currently with New Holland Capital.
*David Crook –Managing Director*
Founding Managing Director since 2003.
A geologist with over 30 years’ experience in the mining industry, including senior exploration, mining and management roles with a number of Australian and international companies.
20 years experience in the Kalgoorlie District
*Allan Trench –Non-Executive Director*
A mineral economist, geophysicist and business management consultant.
Previously led exploration teams for WMC and held senior business advisory roles.
Currently a metals analyst with an international consultancy.
*Wayne Spilsbury –Non-Executive Director*
A geologist with over 35 years of experience including 28 years with Teck Cominco Limited -former General Manager, Exploration –Asia Pacific.
Has worked on gold and base metal projects in Western Canada, the United States, Asia and Australia.

Pioneer maintains a strict threshold approach to exploration. When a project does not rate ‘top priority’, a well credentialed partner is sought.
*Project Joint, Venture Partner, Pioneer interest*
*Acra (Ni), Xstrata Nickel, 20% FCI
*Balagundi VMS, Alphabrass Pty Ltd, A$2mfarm out
*Larkinville (Au, NI), Ramelius, 20-25% FCI
*Maggie HaysHill (Ni), Norilsk, 20% FCI
*Pioneer (Ni), Panoramic, 20% FCI
*Ravensthorpe (Fe, Mn), Mineral Resources, Royalty
*Ravensthorpe (Cu, Au), PhillipsRiver, Royalty
*Tasmania (Ni, Cu, PGE), Bass Metals, Royalty
*Tasmania (Fe,W, Sn), VentureMinerals, Royalty

*The year so far*
May2012
Drilling completed at Gindalbie and Juglah Dome Gold Projects
June2012
Sold Western Mt Jewell for $8 million
July2012
Acquired remaining Golden Ridge interests for $0.7 million
*Plannedfor2012*
Results in the pipeline
Assays -Gindalbie, Juglah Dome
8,500 soil samples -Golden Ridge
EM surveys -Golden Ridge
*And then….*
Drilling: Juglah Dome, Golden Ridge, Gindalbie –subject to results





Derty, Kennas... what happened in between your last posts and now. For what reason did PIO fall off your radar?


----------



## burglar (12 July 2012)

springhill said:


> ... Derty, Kennas... what happened in between your last posts and now. For what reason did PIO fall off your radar?




I'd be guessing that they be trend followers!


----------



## springhill (23 July 2012)

*RAB Drilling Hits High Grade Gold at Juglah Dome

*
Pioneer Resources announce that the recent rotary air blast (RAB) drilling program at its 100%-held Juglah Dome Gold Project has successfully identified two new prospects for further drilling.


o Moonbaker: 3m at 18.0g/t Au from 9m, within a broader intercept of 12m at 5.4g/t Au. This hole was drilled to a depth of 21m with the last assay being 3m at 2.2g/t Au.


o John West: The combination of geochemistry and mineralised drill holes has defined a target with a strike length     of 900m. Previously, gold nuggets and gold-bearing quartz veins had been located at the John West Prospect.

*Gindalbie Gold Project (Pioneer 100%)*
A program of reconnaissance RAB drilling was also undertaken at the Gindalbie Project. Very
encouraging results were returned from the SW003 grid, with two adjacent holes returning
strongly anomalous results. Additional drilling is also planned for this quarter.


----------



## Canadian (26 July 2016)

Any of the guys here following Pioneer? looks very exciting with todays news.


----------



## Porper (27 July 2016)

Canadian said:


> Any of the guys here following Pioneer? looks very exciting with todays news.




Another company trying to jump on the Lithium bandwagon. Market unimpressed and stock consolidating beneath resistance. Not looking good.

CHK today issued something similar ...surged higher and got smashed. Finished where it started. Be careful as no volume to get out if you need to.


----------



## Bradlee (27 July 2016)

A lot happening with this company september there is a lot of drilling going on and they are connected to ILC in canada who is partnered with ganfeng ,the ontario projects have already been proven to have high grade lithium,expecting results from the dome in wa any day now they are targeting drilling the dome so must have something good there, they also have acra gold near newmont already proven to have high grade prospects and they also have nickel,the ontario lithium projects are excellent.

newmont mining  just moved near their gold kalpini project , will see a sp rise in the very near future, there is management talk of a lithium processing plant in ontario  being built ,serious talks. beauty of them is they don't just rely on one commodity ,they have gold/nickel and lithium.


----------



## Al Greeneye (27 July 2016)

Canadian said:


> Any of the guys here following Pioneer? looks very exciting with todays news.




I am a fan of Pioneer and agree the latest news is good.  

They are more advanced than most of the junior lithium plays.  Their main target at the moment of Mavis Lake in Canada is about to get drilled and they have tie-ins with International Lithium Corp (TSXV:ILC) which gives a hook in to processing potential.  

They also have have some sites in WA which look to have plenty of potential but, as Porper points out, there are lots of other explorers in the same situation.

This is definitely one to watch as the drilling results start to come out.


I hold PIO.


----------



## Canadian (27 July 2016)

Al Greeneye said:


> I am a fan of Pioneer and agree the latest news is good.
> 
> They are more advanced than most of the junior lithium plays.  Their main target at the moment of Mavis Lake in Canada is about to get drilled and they have tie-ins with International Lithium Corp (TSXV:ILC) which gives a hook in to processing potential.
> 
> ...




I have been on the buy also, seems the directors took on the SPP at 3.6 cents so to me it is at a discount, when have you ever seen directors get it wrong?  Follow the smart money.


----------



## Porper (27 July 2016)

Al Greeneye said:


> I am a fan of Pioneer and agree the latest news is good.
> 
> 
> 
> I hold PIO.




Amazing coincidence...3 first time posters on PIO, all extremely bullish.

This is an illiquid stock and has lost 69% since May. Be careful everyone!!


----------



## Canadian (27 July 2016)

Porper said:


> Amazing coincidence...3 first time posters on PIO, all extremely bullish.
> 
> This is an illiquid stock and has lost 69% since May. Be careful everyone!!




This stock is not illiquid at all, i have been trading in and out on announcements very easily, so yes "everyone" be very careful, especially if the share price rises on news.


----------



## Porper (28 July 2016)

Canadian said:


> This stock is not illiquid at all.




What? It has recently traded $50,000 worth in a day and often less than $100,000...and that's not illiquid?

By all means ramp it, but you can't call this a liquid stock. Bad news and you'll take a massive hit as everybody tries to offload to a couple of newbie buyers looking for a bargain. It's a gamble that may pay off...may not.

You have also forgotten to mention that after its news spike it's declined 69%.  Currently hovering on a minor line of support. If that gives way your 69% decline will look good


----------



## Porper (28 July 2016)

Porper said:


> What? It has recently traded $50,000 worth in a day and often less than $100,000...and that's not illiquid?
> 
> By all means ramp it, but you can't call this a liquid stock. Bad news and you'll take a massive hit as everybody tries to offload to a couple of newbie buyers looking for a bargain. It's a gamble that may pay off...may not.
> 
> You have also forgotten to mention that after its news spike it's declined 69%.  Currently hovering on a minor line of support. If that gives way your 69% decline will look good




Volume certainly picked up today as holders bailed out. Down another 6.5% and more importantly, headed down through minor support.

Just goes to show...be careful when 3 new posters suddenly appear out of nowhere ramping the hell out of a stock.


----------



## Modest (28 July 2016)

Porper said:


> Volume certainly picked up today as holders bailed out. Down another 6.5% and more importantly, headed down through minor support.
> 
> Just goes to show...be careful when 3 new posters suddenly appear out of nowhere ramping the hell out of a stock.




nice pick up Porper!


----------



## Al Greeneye (29 July 2016)

I think you'll find that the 3 new posters are all long term holders of PIO who believe in the fundamentals of the company regardless of the current fluctuations.


----------



## Porper (29 July 2016)

Al Greeneye said:


> I think you'll find that the 3 new posters are all long term holders of PIO




And you would know this how? Perhaps you are the '3 new posters"? 

Down another 3.5% today...good luck with convincing people to buy. Try Hotcopper, members here tend not to be so gullible.


----------



## Al Greeneye (3 August 2016)

Porper, I am only me. 

I have a small holding in PIO and regardless of the latest rise and fall (is still above where I bought in 3 months ago so hasn't fallen all that far yet).  I am not here to draft in new investors but to learn all I can.  I would be most surprised if a couple of positive posts with no detail/links/etc about a stock convinced anyone to part with their hard-earned.

The last company info is from 2012 which is not terribly relevant to where they are today  and then a huge gap to very recently so this stock has obviously not been on anybody's radar here.


----------



## greggles (18 July 2019)

Some good news for Pioneer Resources today after the company announced that assays of rock chips taken during geological mapping at its 100%-held Pioneer Dome Project near Norseman in Western Australia have provided evidence of high grade spodumene mineralisation within two pegmatite exposures that together exceed 500m in strike length.

Follow up drilling is scheduled to commence in August, with up to 5,000 metres planned.

The area is known to be prospective for lithium with Mineral Resources, Alliance Minerals and Galaxy Resources all operating lithium mines in the region.

The news has boosted PIO's share price 21.4% to 1.7c today and it looks like the bottom is in at 1c.


----------



## barney (18 July 2019)

greggles said:


> Some good news for Pioneer Resources today after the company announced that assays of rock chips taken during geological mapping at its 100%-held Pioneer Dome Project near Norseman in Western Australia




Another minnow Lithium Stock bouncing off its lows against the trend …… Interesting.


----------



## greggles (22 August 2019)

barney said:


> Another minnow Lithium Stock bouncing off its lows against the trend …… Interesting.




Some good news today from PIO regarding the drilling at the Dome North prospects:


> The first orientation drill hole, PDRC263, drilled in an easterly direction at Target 2, encountered pegmatite ‘down‐dip’ of the outcrop from which the 17 rock chips containing spodumene returned assays between 1.65% and 3.70% Li2O (See Table 1 for drill hole locations and Figure 2).
> 
> Pegmatite was intersected from 175m down hole and continued to the termination of the hole at 311m (136m). Such an intersection suggests that the pegmatite is dipping approximately parallel to the first drill hole, which was angled at ‐60O from horizontal towards east, and therefore the apparent width is greatly exaggerated.
> 
> ...




Sounds promising.


----------



## System (23 July 2020)

On July 23rd, 2020, Pioneer Resources Limited (PIO) changed its name and ASX code to Essential Metals Limited (ESS).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 November 2020)

Gold and lithium explorer Essential Metals ESS is on the hunt for almost $3 million via a $2 million placement and $750,000 share purchase plan.

The deal was priced at 8.5¢ a share, which represented a 15 per cent discount to Essential's last close and an 11 per cent discount to the 10-day VWAP, according to terms.

The raising was company-led and $1.5 million cornerstone support had been locked in through Fresh Equities, potential investors were told.

Money raised would go towards drilling programs and explorations activities at Essential's projects, which are primarily located in Western Australia.


----------



## Smurf1976 (20 January 2021)

Not a company I know overly much about but I see that it's up more than 100% over the past month:


----------



## greggles (11 August 2021)

The ESS share price has turned bullish since the company announced a week ago that they have raised $5 million (40,000,000 FPO shares at 12.5c a share) to advance their Pioneer Dome Lithium Project south of Kalgoorlie in WA.

Today's price action definitely looks like a breakout. Huge volume, finished the day at its high and confidently smashed through previous resistance at 17c.


----------



## greggles (15 October 2021)

Some encouraging assay results from the Pioneer Dome Lithium Project announced today. The good news keeps on coming for ESS. More assay results due at the end of this month, so there might be more share price gains in the coming weeks.


----------



## frugal.rock (12 January 2022)

Flippin heck!
Looks like it's trying to put a payload into orbit...


----------



## Sean K (13 January 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Flippin heck!
> Looks like it's trying to put a payload into orbit...
> 
> View attachment 135639




And this was after they _sold_ Marvis Lake to CRR. Nothing else of significance or pending that I can see. Seems like you just need a lithium project.


----------



## Sean K (13 January 2022)

Lithium things seem to be pretty hot. Too hot? Is this a musical chairs type thing?


----------



## Sean K (14 January 2022)

If you don't think the Lithium Jizzem is a thing, then you're on the dark side of the Moon.

These guys got a please explain on the 11th, to which they said they were taking lithium, and then came out with this today.

DYOR and get prescribed lithium.

This is almost tulip-like.


----------



## Tyre Kicker (15 January 2022)

It’s been fun watching this one and I hope it continues but I had to take some profit before close yesterday.

Incredible run up so far.


----------



## Sean K (17 January 2022)

Tyre Kicker said:


> It’s been fun watching this one and I hope it continues but I had to take some profit before close yesterday.
> 
> Incredible run up so far.




These things invariably do stop at some point. Any 100% gain is a pretty good win!


----------



## Tyre Kicker (17 January 2022)

Got in very early on so enjoyed a big % gain. Kept quite a few and probably should have sold some this morn at 55c. Not sure what to do with them tbh. I'm not really a trader, more buy and hold but when this type of run occurs some profit has to be taken.


----------



## Tyre Kicker (19 January 2022)

Off and running again - up 8.5c this morn.

Geez.


----------



## Tyre Kicker (21 April 2022)

Trading halt - potential control transaction for the company.


----------



## Sean K (Monday at 8:48 AM)

Tyre Kicker said:


> Trading halt - potential control transaction for the company.




Is there some sort of time warp happening here?

50c a share may be seen to be opportunistic for holders after watching it shoot to 70c ish. Maybe that was overdone. But, I'm not sure if 11Mt@1% Li is worth $136m is it?


----------



## Tyre Kicker (Monday at 9:45 AM)

Always hoping for more Sean.

I entered this one at a very good price so am happy with the profit.


----------

